

How consciousness works - walid
http://www.aeonmagazine.com/being-human/how-consciousness-works/

======
ewzimm
Defining consciousness as a mental model of attention seems pretty accurate
and useful, maybe a bit incomplete, but the most striking thing about this
article was the illustrated "extramission theory" of vision. I've never even
heard of this concept, and apparently it's huge.

"a study by the psychologist Gerald Winer and colleagues at the University of
Ohio in 2002 found that about half of American college students also think
that we see because of rays that come out of the eyes."

